# New barista express



## skooby (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just got myself a barista express having used a delonghi magnifica for a few years. All I can say is wow. Have been reading this forum for a few days so had an idea of the settings for the machine. Set it up and brewed my first cup using the exact same beans as on the delonghi. The difference in quality is unbelievable. The coffee is amazing. I may have got lucky with the settings but I am blown away. So much better than coffee shops. I know a lot of you guys have even better machines but this fits the bill for me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

skooby said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got myself a barista express having used a delonghi magnifica for a few years. All I can say is wow. Have been reading this forum for a few days so had an idea of the settings for the machine. Set it up and brewed my first cup using the exact same beans as on the delonghi. The difference in quality is unbelievable. The coffee is amazing. I may have got lucky with the settings but I am blown away. So much better than coffee shops. I know a lot of you guys have even better machines but this fits the bill for me.


If your getting the wow moment, you have arrived, don't worry about what others are using.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Agree, the barista express is a very capable machine if you use it correctly, I love mine and have no intention of purchasing anything more expensive as it totally fits the bill for me. I can make great coffee with it.

Glad your enjoying you new machine, so many beans and different roasters for you to explore now.

Btw can I ask the extractions that you feel taste best, where is the needle on the pressure gauge?


----------



## skooby (Nov 21, 2018)

Iris said:


> Agree, the barista express is a very capable machine if you use it correctly, I love mine and have no intention of purchasing anything more expensive as it totally fits the bill for me. I can make great coffee with it.
> 
> Glad your enjoying you new machine, so many beans and different roasters for you to explore now.
> 
> Btw can I ask the extractions that you feel taste best, where is the needle on the pressure gauge?


I have grind set to 6 and grind amount set at 3 o'clock. I do a single grind then level it off and do another single then tamp. I then do a two cup (set at default amount). The pressure is just past the twelve o'clock.

Tastes great to me.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

skooby said:


> I have grind set to 6 and grind amount set at 3 o'clock. I do a single grind then level it off and do another single then tamp. I then do a two cup (set at default amount). The pressure is just past the twelve o'clock.
> 
> Tastes great to me.


can I ask what time it takes for your extraction? see I have been pulling double shots 1:2 ratio in the desired time 30 seconds, with 18g dose and mostly grind setttings between 4-6 despending on the bean. But my issue is even though I getting the desired volume in the desired time the pressure gauge is quite high at the very high end maybe even slightly out of the espresso range on the pressure gauge.

When I extract a double shot that's at the 12 oclock position the desired espresso extraction pressure supposedly, my double shot extracts in less than 30 seconds. Trying to work out if I am over extracting my coffee or if the pressure gauge is faulty. see I enjoy the coffee I get but it does at times taste a little bitter but a double shot 1;2 ratio pours in 30 seconds.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

What Beans are you using?


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

GerryM said:


> What Beans are you using?


not sure if your asking me or op? I Rave Columbian saurez or Rave fudge blend, or Rave chatsworth blend.


----------



## skooby (Nov 21, 2018)

GerryM said:


> What Beans are you using?


https://thecoffeefactory.co.uk/products/blend/black-bear-espresso#product_details


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

skooby said:


> https://thecoffeefactory.co.uk/products/blend/black-bear-espresso#product_details


They actually sound like nice, interesting beans, going to order some


----------

